# Tesla Autopilot 2 vs Volvo Pilot Assist



## scaots (Sep 13, 2017)

I am very interested in autonomous driving which was one of my main reasons for being here as a Tesla owner. I have well over 6k miles, mostly highway, on my Model 3. I finally took a trip with a new Volvo XC90 using Pilot Assist so here are some of my thoughts on it compared to Tesla Autopilot 2.

Volvo generally does good job staying in lane. A different set of nuances but similar overall effectiveness as Tesla. Volvo does make more small corrections (like Autopilot 2 back when people were still in debate if it was better or not than AP1), but Volvo also doesn't make any drastic swerves to correct or freak out when realizing it is over a line or at exit split like Tesla can do occasionally. 

Volvo does brake harder when approaching traffic (maybe I had follow set too closely, but feel it was generally equal or greater distance I use on Tesla) and doesn't seem to be looking as far ahead as Tesla. Though other times braking seemed smooth enough and Tesla does occasionally brake a bit harder than desired also.

Volvo doesn't seem to see as well in poor conditions. While driving in fairly heavy rain, I noticed that the steering wheel icon (similar to Tesla) would gray out for a moment instead of being blue. I find that a little troubling if it was having difficulty and gave no other more noticeable indication.

Volvo doesn't automatically change lanes with blinker, instead activating the blinker pauses the steering assist while you change lane, and assist is automatically back on when blinker goes off. For now I find this better than Tesla. Volvo has no speed or lane change limitations on non-highway that Tesla has.

Anecdotally (due to my limited experience) Volvo seems more likely to follow other cars to avoid wierd situations. Best part of Volvo is that it doesn't make annoying beeps when turning on and off and doesn't turn off Pilot Assist if you make some minor adjustments (i.e. give more space on a curve or next to a truck). Just take over for a minute and then let auto keep driving.

Right now, I probably prefer the Volvo implementation over Tesla. I have much more trust in the Tesla system at this time, though that may be partially due to my limited experience in the Volvo. I don't feel comfortable with my hands off the wheel in Volvo, while in Tesla on a good road I don't mind taking a moment to open a water bottle or something. A Tesla is still better to drive and I expect Autopilot to drastically improve in the near future.

XC90 is definitely a nice vehicle and has to be the most efficient large ICE SUV. I'm very impressed with fuel economy, but it will not be able to compete with electric. Volvo's new infotainment is the closest thing to Tesla with almost everything on the touch screen. It's occasionally sluggish, especially at startup, but works well and appears to be set up for future updates, possibly even OTA. The Pilot Assist capability is currently fairly comparable to Tesla, but I'm not expecting any significant improvement like in the Tesla.


----------



## Ormond (Aug 2, 2017)

The XC90 is one of the older models in the Volvo line. I think there's a plug-in hybrid too, but it's expensive. 

My 2015 Mercedes had Distronic Cruise, but I don't think that it would change lanes. My lane keep function was poor. The only big advantage to its system was the blind spot warnings. The newer models have more features. 

Toyota, Honda and Subaru now have cruise and fancy safety technology on almost all trim levels. AFAIK, it's still an expensive option on the German imports and GM, Fiat Chrysler, and Ford. I drove one Subaru with the technology (2016), but I believe it has improved. It didn't have low speed cruise control. The Japanese manufacturers are leaders in making the technology available on affordable cars. 

Cadillac offers Super Cruise for $5,000. It's truly hands-free and works only on certain mapped highways. I've not experienced it. 

The big advantage to your Model 3 is that it will improve and receive regular updates.


----------



## scaots (Sep 13, 2017)

XC90 is up for refresh in 2020, but XC90 also led their new design language exterior and interior. I don't expect major changes in the refresh, though they are promising significant improvement in the autonomous driving. The current form of Pilot Assist II has only been around a few years, not as long as the current XC90.


----------



## Ormond (Aug 2, 2017)

scaots said:


> XC90 is up for refresh in 2020, but XC90 also led their new design language exterior and interior. I don't expect major changes in the refresh, though they are promising significant improvement in the autonomous driving. The current form of Pilot Assist II has only been around a few years, not as long as the current XC90.


i think the XC90 is the best looking of all the Volvo.


----------



## scaots (Sep 13, 2017)

Ormond said:


> i think the XC90 is the best looking of all the Volvo.


I like the V90 about the same, but it is basically the same thing just much lower. 
I'm not too crazy about the S90. The back end looks kinda like a charger and kinda like it's not a complete design. It reminds me of current polestar designs and I hope the whole line doesn't go in that direction but I suspect they will.


----------



## scaots (Sep 13, 2017)

Ormond said:


> The XC90 is one of the older models in the Volvo line. I think there's a plug-in hybrid too, but it's expensive.
> 
> My 2015 Mercedes had Distronic Cruise, but I don't think that it would change lanes. My lane keep function was poor. The only big advantage to its system was the blind spot warnings. The newer models have more features.
> 
> ...


Yeah the hybrid is pretty expensive so kinda washes any advantage it has. I should clarify that my experience was with the base turbo engine which is completely adequate though not terribly exciting. The next step up adds a supercharger with the turbo for more power, but a super charger definitely gives an efficiency hit. Top of the line is the hybrid which adds electric motor to the supercharged+turbo engine. I think I had read that it actually has front and rear electric motors, no wonder it is expensive.

I would love to sometime get a chance to spend some time with some of the competing companies offerings if they are comparable.


----------



## Gavyne (Jul 7, 2018)

Would you say your assessment agrees with IIHS tests recently?

https://www.iihs.org/iihs/news/desk...river-assistance-features-in-road-track-tests

It's crazy how well Model 3 performs on active lane keeping. Volvo, not so much.


----------



## scaots (Sep 13, 2017)

Gavyne said:


> Would you say your assessment agrees with IIHS tests recently?
> 
> https://www.iihs.org/iihs/news/desk...river-assistance-features-in-road-track-tests
> 
> It's crazy how well Model 3 performs on active lane keeping. Volvo, not so much.


Yes, I think I agree with their testing. Volvo did sometimes seem to brake late and hard like they note, but other times it seemed to do great. Like I said above, I had the feeling that it was not looking as far ahead as Tesla. Also the lane keeping is a great assist, but I didn't feel comfortable with my hands off. It is probably not quite as good as current Tesla, but some aspects are preferable for now like that it doesn't disengage completely for minor confusion or if you pull it one way or another for a moment.


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

I had the opportunity to drive a 2018 XC90 a couple hundred miles recently. It's surprising how that little 4-banger could move the big beast but I'm so done with gasoline engines. I didn't use it in Pilot Assist mode. However, it still had two rather scary phantom emergency braking events that really shook me up. More so than any phantom braking I've experienced in the Model 3 after 30 times the distance behind the wheel.

I found the menu pretty confusing so I didn't attempt to configure it for the short time I would be driving it. I assume I could have turned off the emergency braking feature (and I would have if I were to continue driving it). While Tesla's EAP may have some rough edges I suspect they are way ahead of Volvo.


----------



## scaots (Sep 13, 2017)

PNWmisty said:


> I had the opportunity to drive a 2018 XC90 a couple hundred miles recently. It's surprising how that little 4-banger could move the big beast but I'm so done with gasoline engines. I didn't use it in Pilot Assist mode. However, it still had two rather scary phantom emergency braking events that really shook me up. More so than any phantom braking I've experienced in the Model 3 after 30 times the distance behind the wheel.
> 
> I found the menu pretty confusing so I didn't attempt to configure it for the short time I would be driving it. I assume I could have turned off the emergency braking feature (and I would have if I were to continue driving it). While Tesla's EAP may have some rough edges I suspect they are way ahead of Volvo.


No doubt Tesla is better. I have much more confidence in Tesla, however the way I can briefly override Volvo but it will go right back to it without reengaging is so nice. I never had an issue with the braking, but that may be adjusted, my wife did complain about it on test drives. The Volvo Pilot Assist is easy to use once you read it and try it.

Also Volvo is the most similar to Tesla with most things being on a center screen. And Volvo has necessary or convenient things as buttons which is definitely helpful. But it is also a little more confusing then Tesla especially the touch screen with 50 buttons, swipe to different screens, and hidden menus.


----------

